# Hello From Washington State!



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! What part of Washington are you from?


----------



## WhiskiRanch (Jan 28, 2013)

Im from the SE region. No evergreens down here. Very brown with dirt and sagebrush


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum 
My friend With Grace is from Washington State as well


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

hey there! I am from Bellevue. Nothing BUT evergreens here. I love the sage brush country. Near Walla Walla?


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Hey! I am also from the sagebrush of WA, around yakima.  welcome to the forum!


----------



## WhiskiRanch (Jan 28, 2013)

Yep, Im about and hour west of Walla Walla. I like the everygreens on the west side but always enjoy coming back to my sagebrush home


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Please share some pics of your horses with us!


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm from SW washington! Hello! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhiskiRanch (Jan 28, 2013)

*Here is my 27yr old Arab gelding, Khlassi. Still spunky and going strong. I have had him for 22 years as he is my first horse  Khlassikhal on allbreedpedigree.com*








*Here is a current picture of my coming 3 year old AQHA gelding, Cowboy. Yes, he a little butt high but under saddle, he collects himself nicely and you can't even tell he is going thru a growth spurt . I have owned this boy for almost a year. We purchased him at the horse sale. Late Night Cowboy on allbreedpedigree.com*








*Here is my 14 year old Appendix AQHA mare, Emma. I have owned her for almost 7 years now. She was suppose to be my gaming and performance mare but I broke my back 4 years ago and havent been able to compete. Minimi on allbreedpedigree.com*








*Here is Cowboy and I on his 20th ride last summer. After his 4th or 5th ride, we graduated to the arena but still like to do our fine tuning in the roundpen  He is going to be an amazing horse. Put him out to pasture for the winter with about 50 rides under his belt. Brought him up last sunday and saddled him for the first time since October and he did awesome. It was like he was worked all winter. He will be 3 this spring. *








*Here is my 10 year old APHA mare, Miss Dee. She is my project horse. Hubby hasnt done much with her so she needs restarted from the bottom up. Lots of potential in this little mare. She is quick and can turn on a dime. With time and lots of patience and contact, she should make a good horse for someone. Her and I dont get along but she loves a student of mine so that might be an option for this little mare. yes, this poor girl has a pink nose. she wont wear a fly mask (rips off every one i put on her) so I try and keep sunscreen on her as best I can*


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice horses!!


----------



## WhiskiRanch (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you. We might be adding to our addition soon


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm from Washington too! I have a QH mare named Poco's Jessie's Doll, or Brandy as we call her


----------

